
Ask HN: Is Google Alert a zombie product? - gcatalfamo
Is it maintained?<p>Do you use it and why?<p>Do you also feel it misses stuff?
======
hopesthoughts
I believe it's pretty close to death. I was subscribed to a few of the Google
alert RSS feeds and they completely stopped updating. OK OK, so Google doesn't
like RSS, I get that. I guess that means I don't like Google alerts much
anymore.

